# Anyone used Metacam?



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

As an anti inflammatory drug?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

yes, i have used it for pain relief and its anti-inflammatory effects as well. Why are you using it?


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Were using it for the same. Carrot has a poorly foot which is slightly swollen. The vet said it might help reduce any internal inflammation too. 
We are running it alongside Baytril


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

it should help a lot if its tissue swelling.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Dotty was on Metacam after she had her tumour removed, for both it's pain killer and anti-inflammstory uses.
The vet gave it me, so it must be good stuff.


----------



## rattygirl (Jan 14, 2008)

I use Metacam as a painkiller and anti-inflamitory, post-op analgesic included. I dilute it to half strength so that one drop is half a drop, if you get what I mean. That way I can be sure that I'm not overdosing their kidneys. Also, don't use it for more than a few days at a time, for the same reason. But it's definitely good stuff for pain and inflamation.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rattygirl said:


> I use Metacam as a painkiller and anti-inflamitory, post-op analgesic included. I dilute it to half strength so that one drop is half a drop, if you get what I mean. That way I can be sure that I'm not overdosing their kidneys. Also, don't use it for more than a few days at a time, for the same reason. But it's definitely good stuff for pain and inflamation.


I actually work out dosages based on the concentration of my metacam (its usually 1.5 mg/ml.)

Metacam can actually be used for longer than a few days if its absolutely necessary. I had Selene on it for months and had her on high doses of it when the pain/irritation got too bad and she would scratch herself bloody and impede her healing progress. It was only for a short on the extreme doses and once she was feeling better she went back to more of a maintenance dose. She was on the metacam for about 4 months plus.

Do not click link if you are squeamish about skin...she had (rare for rats) Pyoderma.
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/16-Seleneday20.jpg


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I have the 1.5mg/ml concentration and the vet wrote 0.8ml. Which seems a lot so last night I gave her 0.08ml and 0.07ml Baytril

Does 0.8ml sound right? Or am I doing right by giving her 0.08ml? Once a day for the Metacam, twice a day for the Baytril

Also, we found that if she doesn't want to eat it, smearing it around her face makes her lick it off and in turn ingest it. Lol.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I had to give Dotty 0.12ml of Metacam a day.

I used to put her dosage in either a smallish piece of toast or a small spoonful of baby food, you could guarantee she'd eat it then.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Emster said:


> I had to give Dotty 0.12ml of Metacam a day.
> 
> I used to put her dosage in either a smallish piece of toast or a small spoonful of baby food, you could guarantee she'd eat it then.


There are 2 basic strengths of metacam I have found, 1.5 mg/ml and .5 mg/ml. Unless Dotty is a big girl? She may have had the lower concentration of metacam.

My usual for an average rat is .05 cc's and you have to pop it in their mouth, then give them a treat right after! They really don't like it at all.

I was giving my 700 gram girl .2 cc's once a day for a couple of days then we went back to .1 cc daily.

xampx, definitely .08 cc's was the correct dose. .8 cc's might've hurt your rat a lot! 8O Metacam OD is an unpleasant thing with seizures, etc.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Emster said:
> 
> 
> > I had to give Dotty 0.12ml of Metacam a day.
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure it was the lower concentration. I guess she needed quite alot though as she was recovering from surgery.
It certainly didn't seem to effect her, as there were no seizures or anything.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Carrot weighs 350grams, and the vet worked out 0.8ml and wrote that on the bottle. I guess it was a typo. I will have to mention that next time I see her, its only because I have been medicating Carrot for a while that I thought it seemed a lot. Il stick to the 0.08ml

As for the babyfood - she knows!!! She worked out we were trying to drug her with her last batch of Baytril. I even resorted to hiding it in the gravy you get in canned dog food and the cat food, I tried breads, cheese, mashed potato, banana and pretty much every kind of babyfood possible. I got her fruit musli baby food this time, and she will eat it from the jar, but she won't eat the stuff I mixed for her. So I went for a shower and left my partner to make her eat it, and he just smeared it around her chin and paws lol. It worked, and thats all that matters 

Also, is 350grams not that much for a ratty? She is huge compared to her sister, who is about 275.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Emster said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Emster said:
> ...


Do you have an approximate weight on her and I can figure it out for you?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

xampx said:


> Carrot weighs 350grams, and the vet worked out 0.8ml and wrote that on the bottle. I guess it was a typo. I will have to mention that next time I see her, its only because I have been medicating Carrot for a while that I thought it seemed a lot. Il stick to the 0.08ml
> 
> As for the babyfood - she knows!!! She worked out we were trying to drug her with her last batch of Baytril. I even resorted to hiding it in the gravy you get in canned dog food and the cat food, I tried breads, cheese, mashed potato, banana and pretty much every kind of babyfood possible. I got her fruit musli baby food this time, and she will eat it from the jar, but she won't eat the stuff I mixed for her. So I went for a shower and left my partner to make her eat it, and he just smeared it around her chin and paws lol. It worked, and thats all that matters
> 
> Also, is 350grams not that much for a ratty? She is huge compared to her sister, who is about 275.


350 grams is one of my smaller girls, 275 is tiny  All rats have diffferent sizes and shapes and weights just like people...if she's healthy and not fat, then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

xampx said:


> As for the babyfood - she knows!!! She worked out we were trying to drug her with her last batch of Baytril. I even resorted to hiding it in the gravy you get in canned dog food and the cat food, I tried breads, cheese, mashed potato, banana and pretty much every kind of babyfood possible. I got her fruit musli baby food this time, and she will eat it from the jar, but she won't eat the stuff I mixed for her. So I went for a shower and left my partner to make her eat it, and he just smeared it around her chin and paws lol. It worked, and thats all that matters


Dotty wouldn't eat anything with Baytril in it either. The vet told me that they hate the taste of baytril so won't take it that easily (Unless you're super lucky and have a rat that'll take whatever you give it :lol: ) even if you disguise it...These little critters are much to clever.
Whereas I think Metacam doesn't really have a taste.







lilspaz68 said:


> Emster said:
> 
> 
> > lilspaz68 said:
> ...


The vet did say out loud how much she weighed, but I really can't remember the figure. And I can't go weigh her as Dotty is no longer with me  
She was on 0.07ml of Baytril just before she had the op. Whether that'd be any use in figuring it out...? :?


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

The metacam has worked on her foot. Her wee is still very red though, but we are only on day 3.

Force feeding her isn't working, she is too smart!

Also, I have a pic of her as my avatar now. She doesn't look that smart...


----------

